# Eheim 2075 or Fluval FX5



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

Going to be on a 90 gallon African tank. Overstocked as usual. Currently running 2 AC110 and will probably leave them there at least for a while. The 2075 is $300 and the FX5 is $370.
Which is going to be my best bet.
Thanks in advance.

Edit: The Eheim 2075 comes with media while the FX5 doesn't. Also an additional cost.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I cannot comment on the 2075 as not having used one but I do have a pro III Eheim 2080 on a 220G tank. Very quiet and moves a bunch of water. I've owned it for 4-5 years now problem free. Heavier than I thought it would be when filled and just barely fits in the cabinet. The wheels were a good addition. I would not hesitate buying another if the need arose. Very easy to do maintenance compared to the pro II model as the blue and white filter pads are on top and easy to clean w/ out having to remove the media.

The media to fill it could be quite expensive so the fact it is included is a big plus


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Just FYI, you can get a brand new FX5 on ebay for ~$200. A no brainer IMO, based on the features and capacities.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

The OP is in Canada, so $370 is a normal retail price for the FX5.

For the OP, I have an FX5 and it's a great filter for flow. But you can get it cheaper here including media ($350 for everything): http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium ... 35958.html

The 2075 is also a bit cheaper there, but not by much.

Personally, at the same price point, I would choose the Eheim, hands down, but at Pets and Ponds (a Canadian store so no worries about brokerage), it's almost $50 cheaper, so I would go with the FX5. But if you're used to Eheim quiet, the FX5 is not that. But it's a solid filter, much better than the other Fluval offerings. It's really the only Fluval I would buy again (except maybe to try the new G).


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Oops. didn't realize the OP was in Canada  ! As far as the noise, my FX5 is whisper quiet even with the door of the stand open.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

Is pets and ponds pretty good to deal with then? That is a better deal.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

timbruun said:


> Is pets and ponds pretty good to deal with then? That is a better deal.


Lots of people in Canada have experience with them. I recently just bought a couple hundred dollars worth of heaters and filter media (for my Fluval and Eheim canisters) from them. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

That's good to know. I'll probably go with that deal then. Not a bad price and should have it in a week. Can't complain. I found a used eheim classic I'm going to try also and see how that goes.


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

timbruun said:


> Is pets and ponds pretty good to deal with then? That is a better deal.


They are great to deal with. In one shipment a HOB filter arrived broken. I called them and they sent me a replacement right away.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome. I'll be ordering right away.


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

I got my FX5 on eBay last week from Monster Pets. My bid was $220 +$20 s/h. Arrived the next day (shipped about 20 miles from me, Monster Pets is local).

It cleared up my tank beautifully! I'm very happy with it. I'm running it with a Rena xP4. Tank size 55 gallons (yes, i know an FX5 and xP4 is a bit much for 55, but...)


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea. You'd think the XP4 would be pretty good on a 55. And people tell me that the FX5 will be too much on my 90 with 2 AC110. lol


----------



## impeza (Oct 25, 2009)

I own an fx5 and it runs on a 220 with the help of a very large powerhead at one end it works perfectly...better then 3 mag 350's...i recently took off 3 mags and added just the fx5...and it was clear in an hour. so i would buy an fx5 all the way!!!


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

we've been using an FX5 in our 200g tank since day one. It makes almost no noise and is easy to care for. The one thing I do not like about it is the power cord and the fact that it does not have a on/off switch. When pulling it out from under the tank to do a full filter change and cleaning you have the cord hanging between your legs because the cord can not be removed.

We have standardized on Fluval on all of our tanks because the media can be used on each of our filters (FX5, 404, 405), they are easy to get parts for and make little noise.

I've read about the Eheim filters also and most people really like them also. We went with the FX5 because it was the most cost effective and we have easy access to parts locally.


----------



## kermit.100 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an FX-5 running my 75gal and it is doing very well. Would like to change the outlet. Otherwise, I have no complaints.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll be buying an eheim 2075 this week.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

I just installed an Eheim 2078 on my office aquarium.

I find it's noisier than the 2028 that it replaced. So far it's doing a good job. The media is different with the Pro3 line than the older Pro II line with regards to mechanical filtration and substrate biomedia.

I have a couple of 2028 left over now and plan on using them in conjunction with a Pro 2080 on a 125 gallon tank. It will be just as clean as the display tank for filters at Big Al's!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

TorontoRaptorsFan,
Did you ever set up the 2075 ?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> The media is different with the Pro3 line than the older Pro II line with regards to mechanical filtration and substrate biomedia.


I have a Pro III and the media is exactly the same as what is used in the Pro II from the factory kits. The filter pads are located on the top and make for easier maintenance, you do not need to remove the baskets to get to the blue sponge any longer.

Mebbe they changed the Pro III line since I bought the 2080, its been a few years now.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Noddy:
I made a mistake I have the 2075 instead of the 2078! The smaller one is the 2073!

Fox:
I also bought my 2080 Pro III a couple of years ago and the basket contents are different now. The new materials are MechPro, and Substratpro versus Ehfisubstrat and Ehfimech.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

TRF, I am considering picking up a 2075 tomorrow, is the noise level a concern? If it is going to make noise, I can't have it in my basement t.v room.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Noddy,

It's definitely noisier than my 2028 was. I have it in an office tank inside a cabinet with closed doors and can notice the sound of it.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

timbruun said:


> Awesome. I'll be ordering right away.


 Just a note: Make sure you get the measurements if your aiming to fit it under your stand. A few people here had to get rid of theirs because they didn't take size into consideration.

Also, I've never had an FX5, however a few people here, and a personal friend of mine, have complained of the noise compared to other filters such as EHEIM. The price of the FX5 in Canada is ludicrous, but that's another story. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks, I'm going to pick one up tomorrow. If the noise bothers me I will enclose the stand.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm going to have the FX5 either beside or behind the stand. I don't think it'll fit under it and I don't really want it there anyways. I order late last week so it should be here soon. Opted for the FX5 since the price wasn't that far off from the 2075 and the FX5 is alot more filtration. I'm more worried about mechanical right now and flow. I already have 2 AC110 on the tank.


----------

